# Nightline piece of having many kids



## Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

A Full Quiver: A Growing Movement for Growing Families for God

There is a written piece and a video. It does not look like a hatchet job.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 5, 2007)

The meek _*shall*_ inherit the earth, so long as it remains.

Just so long as we don't fall in love with it as is--as in its present form it is passing away...

6--almost.


----------

